# backing for braid



## kennyrobinson

I need some info on backing for braided line. what test and how much to put on the reelbefore filling with braid. had a problem with the braid sinching up on the strike. thanks, kenny


----------



## Bonito

Kenny, I have never used braid. I don't know what to tell you. Try posting this question on General Fishing Discussion. I'm sure there are 2coolers out there that can answer your question.


----------



## kennyrobinson

wrong spot, thanks.


----------



## justin.nc

:headknock Try posting this question on General Fishing Discussion.


----------



## justin.nc

justin.nc said:


> :headknock Try posting this question on General Fishing Discussion.


wrong spot

_________________________


----------



## Capt sharky

You cant fish any way kenny you got to go before worry about knots larry jr 832-274-1798


----------



## gozag

I will usually spool on 30-40 yards of 20 lb mono and tie to 30 lb wind tamer braid


----------



## cwbycrshr

I had good success with electrical tape.


----------



## AHL_1901

20lb mono to 50 lb braid to 30 lb floro for my pitch rod/heavy inshore


----------



## mysteryfisherman

It all depends on what kind of braid you are using and what your reel's application is. For inshore/medium to light gear, the purpose of backing braid is to keep the braid from spinning on your spool under tension since it doesn't "bite" into metal like mono does.

For my inshore rigs I just put enough mono to cover the spool. 20# mono backing 30# braid, 40# mono backing 80# braid, etc. If you are talking about some kind of "shock" backing, I can't help you there lol.

Tight Lines


----------



## ak

just put down whatever mono you got it will solve the problem I've used 12-20 it all works


----------

